# Native Alabama Scorpions......



## Wisdom16 (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone know what species are native to AL? I've seen a few that have a brownish body with small pincers and fat tails.


----------



## TheNothing (Jul 28, 2005)

Vaejovis carolinianus


----------



## OneSickPuppy (Jul 28, 2005)

thats all i know of .... run a few designed searches on a search engine and see what you can come up with.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Jul 28, 2005)

Do you think I could keep one in a small 1.5 gallon? Since they stay so small, all I'd have to do is give them things to climb on and hide right?


----------



## arachnojunkie (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep, I keep one in a mini Kritter Keeper with peat and leaves.


----------



## Wisdom16 (Jul 28, 2005)

Does it need heat or will room temps suffice?


----------



## Black Hawk (Jul 28, 2005)

you could find a C. hentzi as well i suppose  
http://www.angelfire.com/tx4/scorpiones/states.html


----------

